# What do you do with FO's you hate?



## KristaY (Mar 12, 2015)

I have at least 3 FO's that I really hate. They behaved fine in CP but the scents are just awful to me. I want to get rid of them (to make more room for more FO's, lol!) but I'm not sure what to do. I don't really want to just throw them away because I hate waste. What do you do when you have scents that make you nauseous, give you a headache or just plain aggravate you?


----------



## jblaney (Mar 12, 2015)

I give them to other soapers.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 12, 2015)

jblaney said:


> I give them to other soapers.


 
I would definitely do that but I don't know of any other soapers in my area!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 12, 2015)

I think a lot of soapers mail swap, you don't need to be close. We even have a swap thread in the classified section on the forum. I don't know the rules on swapping but I am sure they are on there too.

Which ones are you getting rid of?


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 12, 2015)

List it on craigslist cheaply. You'll discover soapers in your area!


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 12, 2015)

I listed a few of my nemeses on Craigslist - twice. The first time no one responded, but the re-post got a line three deep. I don't think it's common to see soap supplies listed, as I have looked myself several times.  But put the treasure out there and the gold diggers shall come!


----------



## KristaY (Mar 12, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I think a lot of soapers mail swap, you don't need to be close. We even have a swap thread in the classified section on the forum. I don't know the rules on swapping but I am sure they are on there too.
> 
> Which ones are you getting rid of?


 
They're all from BB:

Ancient Sedona
Neroli & Shea Blossom
Jasmine Dreams

I think I have about 1/2 left in each 8 oz bottle, so 4 oz of each.

I know I have others, I just haven't come across them yet in my inventory.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 12, 2015)

Krista - this may be the perfect opportunity to try scent blending. Everyone has their own preferences but I like to use the round cosmetic puffs. I put the not-so-liked FO in the middle and start to add drops around it on the puff. Place in a baggie and let sit for a few days. (Gives your nose time to clear, and the scents the opportunity to blend) 

I have the Neroli & Shea Blossom as well - I added a raspberry FO and eucalyptus EO with a little chamomile. I enjoy the challenge of fixing my meh FO's.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 12, 2015)

I listed a bunch on Craigslist.  That's how I got my first stash of soaping supplies (molds, butters, etc).  I have a whole bunch I'm going to be listing again soon.  Molds, botanical, FO's, bottles, jars.   I don't want to be bothered with shipping.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 12, 2015)

I recently swapped. Lol, I like neroli Shea blossom. I hate others that many love. Everyone is so different, aren't they? You can sell or offer a trade for something else, like Jules said, right here or try CL.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Mar 12, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I listed a bunch on Craigslist.  That's how I got my first stash of soaping supplies (molds, butters, etc).  I have a whole bunch I'm going to be listing again soon.  Molds, botanical, FO's, bottles, jars.   I don't want to be bothered with shipping.



Let me know when you post it on craigslist. I'm local to you (Detroit/Dearborn) and I'm always searching for new goodies.


----------



## srblatt17 (Mar 12, 2015)

If I have scents I don't like or I have maybe an ounce left I make a candle...lol.  Sometimes the scent is better in a candle too.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. I've never used Craig's List so didn't think about it, lol. I think I'll gather everything I'm not happy with then do the listings all at once.

_"I have the Neroli & Shea Blossom as well - I added a raspberry FO and eucalyptus EO with a little chamomile. I enjoy the challenge of fixing my meh FO's."_

Thanks Cindy! I've considered doing this - blending. I think my problem is disliking them so intensely I don't want to bother. But as lionprincess said, everyone is so different (when it comes to scent).

I'll just start gathering stuff in a box then decide what to do. Thanks again everyone!


----------

